# Great Score!!!



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Went to the local shopping center this weekend, and by pure happenstance had to drive around the back of Old Navy... There was a pile of mannequins all stacked up.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










I had to run inside and find the manager. Asked if they were being thrown out, and when he said yes, I asked if I could have them, to which he replied in the affirmative... 2 loads later (I have a large SUV too) and I have 10 full body manequins and about 20 or so torsos, and a honkin' pile of arms...










I would be thrilled with this score any day of the year, but to get it 2 weeks before the big day is especially fortuitous!










Also, this is my first post here, so "Hi!"


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats on the great find!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

how cool is that! you now have the makings of your very own zombie army! :zombie:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

that is a good find


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow. That's worth some cash.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow! Congrats on that find!!


----------



## sickNtwisted (Sep 29, 2010)

I am SOOOOOO jealous!!!!!!


----------



## Murdock (May 17, 2010)

Feeling a little green here lol. Fantastic find!!!!


----------



## TeddyMadison (Oct 14, 2010)

Damn you!!!!
Hey, your only an hour away from me, keep em locked up


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats on the score! Now what are you going to do with your army of plastic men/women? We expect to see so pictures of the final product!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Congrats on a great score!


----------



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

i wanna marry the red one on the right...can i haz her plz?


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

WOW...that is awesome. I want to the local mall not too long ago and was told that NO, you can not have the mannequins, even when they are too old and broken to use. I HATE NJ. Nothing is ever free, everyone always wants money for even the junk!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow, talk about timing. Great score.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Dang....what a great find !!!
I always try to drive around the back big stores, you never know what will be waiting for you.


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

TeddyMadison said:


> Damn you!!!!
> Hey, your only an hour away from me, keep em locked up


Ah, Warwick, nice! I actually grew up in Attleboro MA, right on the MA/RI line


----------



## Roach McKrackin (Oct 17, 2010)

Spooky1 said:


> Congrats on the score! Now what are you going to do with your army of plastic men/women? We expect to see so pictures of the final product!


But of course! The full bodies I'll be using for my maskes to make full body creatures, previously I was using PVC + chicken wire, which works great, but when you have a fully functional mannequin... First thing I've started is a life size Jason Voorhees, based on Part 7

As for the torsos, I'm sure I'll find a use... Probably use a couple to display my bands t-shirts at gigs

I'll keep you all posted! :jol:


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow that is a huge score! Congrats and welcome to the forum.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

Ugh. I need to stalk stores more often. People on here always get this kind of stuff.

Congrats. Great score!


----------



## cjbmaaaaaa (Sep 12, 2010)

trishaanne said:


> WOW...that is awesome. I want to the local mall not too long ago and was told that NO, you can not have the mannequins, even when they are too old and broken to use. I HATE NJ. Nothing is ever free, everyone always wants money for even the junk!


California is the same way! I was at Walmart and they had just some simple displays that was decorated with a multi-colored flat sheet of cardboard. I thought it would be a great back drop to one of our games. I asked the manager if they were going to throw them out after they were done with the display and he said yes. When I asked if I could have them and what they would be used for he gave me this whole "Against store policy.....". It was just freaking cardboard. What am I going to do. Sue Walmart if I get a paper cut from it? Get real! I want to RECYCLE it for a kids project!

At Home Depot (years ago) I was trying to get something from their trash like broken wood scraps, heck I don't even remember what it was. Anyway they said I would have to fill out their grant paperwork, provide a 501(c)(3) non-profit status, and proof of an insurance policy. GIVE me a fricken break! California is supposed to be all "Save the planet, recycle to save the earth..." but in the end it is all about MONEY and LIABILITY!


----------

